# Getting to Malta



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

Since entering into the world of motorhomes, I have always fancied taking the present wife (keeps them on their toes you know :wink: ) down Italy and across to Malta, as we have a lot of friends there that have known for over twenty years. Has anyone done the journey and better still any info on crossings, where to stay etc etc. Daft I know, but people do dafter things don't they ?


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

The ferry service I found only seems to carry up to 4.5m.

http://www.virtuferries.com/pages/index.aspx

Edit

Bigger than that you have to pay commercial rates.
http://www.virtuferries.com/pages/D/LightVehicleFaresPozzalloExSicily.aspx?period=1


----------



## malkay (Feb 6, 2008)

You will have problems finding a site in Malta! If you have some where to park,a friends garden/ drive you could be ok but otherwise up to two years ago there were no sites on Malta that I was aware of. You could try wild camping but I do not know if it is legal.
Mal


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Found some more here.

http://www.directferries.co.uk/valletta_palermo_ferry.htm

My brother-in-law travels to Malta about 3 times a year and he's getting fed up with flying so he is researching travelling there by train and ferry.

He reckons he can get to Rome in the time it takes to get to Gatwick and through security. :lol:


----------



## arturusuk (May 27, 2005)

There is now a campsite on Malta.
http://www.maltacampsite.com/
BrianM


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

Looks like a good start for Malta but 25euro a night with 30% discount off for excess of thirty days as a voucher spendable on the site, seems a little expensive. We were offered four weeks half board with Mercury direct for £399 + £20 for birmingham airport surcharge, early Jan 2010 so will not be taking the camper to Malta.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Malta*

Hi

There was a thread about Malta a while back. From memory the ferry cost was prohibitive. There is only one campsite on the island - as already detailed. If you email the site, you will receive a reply in perfect English, but the discounts for long term stays do not compare favourably to those in Italy and Spain.

Russell


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: Malta*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> There was a thread about Malta a while back. From memory the ferry cost was prohibitive. There is only one campsite on the island - as already detailed. If you email the site, you will receive a reply in perfect English, but the discounts for long term stays do not compare favourably to those in Italy and Spain.
> 
> Russell


I have been to Malta about 20/25 times, and did some work for the University of Malta a few years ago, I should (I hope) have no problem finding somewhere to Camp. Just need to sort out the logistics.
Thanks to all those who have helped so far.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Point*



Traveller_HA5_3DOM said:


> Looks like a good start for Malta but 25euro a night with 30% discount off for excess of thirty days as a voucher spendable on the site, seems a little expensive. We were offered four weeks half board with Mercury direct for £399 + £20 for birmingham airport surcharge, early Jan 2010 so will not be taking the camper to Malta.


I think you are missing the point?

I can fly from Manchester to Malaga for £100 Return, but I don't want to. Hence the reason we have and are going in our motorhome!.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Malta*



Rapide561 said:


> you will receive a reply in perfect English,


Everybody I met on Malta spoke perfect English, far better than wot I offen here spoke in Brittun.


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: Malta*



Stanner said:


> Rapide561 said:
> 
> 
> > you will receive a reply in perfect English,
> ...


In Sliema there is a posh school and you will see the kids walking around in very smart uniforms. I am told that a lot of them cant speak Maltease and with a lot of the very well to do. Sad isn't it. Our friends Mother (who is of course maltease) would insist that the Children flew with B.A or other English Airlines because she would not trust a Maltease Pilot.


----------



## malkay (Feb 6, 2008)

I often went on AIr Malta as I was at boarding school and then finished sixth form out there at the service school called Tal Handaq. I am still alive to tell the tale. You either love the place or hate it. I loved it. Now there is a camp site( even if it is at the extreme end of the island)it means we have the option to go when we visit Sicily. I could see Mount Etna from my bedroom window on a clear day. We were always made welcome by locals.
If you go you must try the local speciality Timpana ( pasta in a pastry case)
Mal


----------



## mumtruffles (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: Malta*



Stanner said:


> Rapide561 said:
> 
> 
> > you will receive a reply in perfect English,
> ...


The reason you get your replies from Malta Campsite in English is because I am English!!!

It is so strange how us Brits will work on assumptions. There are so many Brits out here you wouldn't believe it

As for camping, motorhomes, mobile homes and caravans - there are always ways to meet the needs of customers. We try to be as flexible as possible - but please don't dismiss the campsite.

We have people here now for long stays - they are more than happy. A long stay can be anything from one month, Vince (the owner) would give you a good deal.

We can't compete with the flats and apartments that will be available through the winter months but then you take the accommadation best for your needs.

As for getting to Malta - personally I found the Genova to Valletta teh easiest route - maybe not the cheapest but so much easier than teh drive down Italy. See http://www.maltacampsite.com/transport.asp for more info.

Hope this will help some of you in the future. Look forward to meeting you


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Malta*



mumtruffles said:


> The reason you get your replies from Malta Campsite in English is because I am English!!!


Made me laugh that! Thank you :lol: :lol:

Gerald


----------

